# MoMo Twins



## mommy2kaleigh

Does anybody have momo twins? 
... on Tuesday I spoke with my doctor about my u/s results. They believe I have MoMo Twins- Monoamniotic-Monochorionic - meaning they share the same sac and placenta. This type of a pregnancy puts me at a high risk. My doctor said she's going to refer me to a specialist and that she can no longer be my provider during this pregnancy. She did set me up for another u/s on Dec 3rd- this Thursday to have another look before she hands my case over though. I am terrified to say the least. I know that no one has probly even heard of this- I know I never had...so I'll try to explain what is going on. 

Usually identical twins split 3-4 days after fertilization...giving them time to have there own sac and their own placenta. Well momo twins separate 9 days after fertilization therefore they end up sharing a sac and placenta- if fertilization happens any later you end up with conjoined twins. (momo twins only happen in 1% of identical twins) 

The cause for concern is hugely cord entanglement, cord compression and TTTS (twin to twin transfusion) this is where one baby gets all the nutrients- it could cause the other baby to become sickly and die or have brain damage. If one baby does die... it poses a huge risk to the thriving baby also b/c of being in the same sac. 
Also all momo babies are born premature. It is too much of a risk for the babies to stay in the womb after 34 weeks. Usually the mom is admitted to the hospital around 26 weeks for constant monitering. And they will take the babies any time after 26 weeks if they have too. 

So please if you made it through all this I'd really appreciate any thoughts and prayers. I really need it right now. I am praying that I've been misdiagnosed and that they will find a membrane between them at my next u/s. If you have any questions...feel free to ask. I know it's all a bit confusing!


----------



## myasmumma

wishing you all the best


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Thank you!


----------



## vineyard

I think Twin.Mommy had identicals like this. You might want to message her....


----------



## Kitty23

I've got MoDi twins, I'm being scanned every 2 weeks to check for ttts :)

Try not to worry the majority of MoMo twins are born fine :) ttts only happens in 10-20% of cases and they can "fix" it. I know its hard not to worry but try and focus on positives, the babies need a nice calm mummy! Your being looked after well :)

xxx


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Thank you! I'm trying not to worry too much! I'm very anxious for my next scan on Thursday!


----------



## _Vicky_

vineyard said:


> I think Twin.Mommy had identicals like this. You might want to message her....

oohh ditto I was going to suggest twin.mommy too and fsmummy I am sure hers are momo too

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## memysonand3

i have momo twins and i am in the hospital and i do have cord entanglement already and i am days away from 29 weeks i turn 29 weeks on friday


----------



## mrsdub

Hi, 
Just wanted to add that most people I've known who are told they have MoMo twins are misdiagnosed and actually have MoDi. Hopefully this will be the case for you. The dividing membrane often can't be seen at first, so it may well be found on your next scan. 
Whichever type of identical twins you are expecting, you will have fantastic care

Good luck 
xx


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

I know that ttts can be "fixed" it's the cord entanglement that scares me...there is nothing they can do about that except moniter it. 

memysonand3- i wish you all the best for you and your babies hun! lots of hugs!!

Thank you all! And yes I am still praying that I have been misdiagnosed!! My scan is tomorrow!


----------



## mrsdub

Let us know how you get on tomorrow.


----------



## akcher

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Kitty23

good luck xxx


----------



## memysonand3

so how did it go


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

I updated in the thread 11 week ultrasound :)


----------

